# Pest Update



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Plenty to go around.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dtnprogressivefarmer.com/dtnag/common/link.do?symbolicName=/free/crops/news/template1&product=/ag/news/production/features&vendorReference=0702DAAF&paneContentId=70115&paneParentId=70104&pagination_num=1


----------

